

Deploying Django on Heroku - abhiomkar
http://blog.abhiomkar.in/2011/09/17/deploying-django-on-heroku-mac-os-x/

======
maaku
This is running via runserver, right? Don't use this for production.

There are some nice pure-Python web servers though. To someone who knows more
about Heroku's stack, if I replace “manage.py runserver” with, say, CherryPy,
would there be any Heroku-specific performance issues to consider?

~~~
lamby
(I would use gunicorn)

~~~
kylefox
Good plan. From the Django documentation:

"DO NOT USE THIS SERVER IN A PRODUCTION SETTING."

([https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/ref/django-
admin/#runs...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/ref/django-
admin/#runserver-port-or-address-port) )

------
zachwill
Just a quick heads up, I made a Flask template with Gevent to get up and
running on Heroku: <https://github.com/zachwill/flask_heroku>

------
astrofinch
Or you could go for <https://gondor.io/>, a much more featureful solution by
the makers of Pinax.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
I've been using this for my staging environment. Works well! Has support for
the essential django tools (PIL, South, collectstatic), etc.

------
dave_sullivan
That's really cool, thanks for posting. What's it using to serve the pages
though, it looks like the django test server? Btw, not a ror dev (at all) but
what does that typically use as a web server and how is heroku doing it? (not
apache?)

------
CoffeeDregs
Question: is this a hack to get some Python on Heroku or is it a valuable
potential Django server? When I did Rails work, I loved Heroku. Now that I do
Django work, I love ... well ... my own server. I'm sure I should check out
the various like-Heroku-but-Django services out there, but I'm used to Heroku.
Valuable? Or move along nothing to see here?

Note: I see maaku's note about runserver, but I can hope can't I?

Note 2: as this comment lingers, can anyone recommend a living, non-invite-
only Django hosting service?

~~~
niels
I've used a couple of the django-heroku clones, Djangy, Gondor and Ep.io.
Djangy is no more. Gondor is nice but lacking critical features (background
jobs, caching... etc.), and generally seems like a sideshow to their
consulting business. ep.io is ahead in features and quality so far. I have not
tried DjangoZoom, as I was a little bit annoyed that they required me to pay
for beeing in their beta test program.

~~~
jtauber
Gondor has caching (has for a while) and background jobs will be available
this week. Gondor is not a sideshow to the consulting; if anything, it's the
other way around :-)

~~~
niels
Nice to hear. I didn't see anything about caching / Redis in the docs. I
definitely had a good experience with Gondor.io.

